

Hacker`s code evernote - notesir
http://www.notesir.com 

======
notesir
[http://www.notesir.com](http://www.notesir.com) You can use Notesir.com
editorial management network to gather relevant information and code

1 can effectively highlighting for code management 2 layers of the tree
structure of the file tree 3 can drag multiple files to upload 4 visual
document editing 5 Pdf file can be downloaded produce 6 uploaded office doc,
ppt, excel pdf file directly using the browser 7 can share files and other
colleagues

Demo

[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGIZwqGa_FuHKsIxOqYuD7g](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCGIZwqGa_FuHKsIxOqYuD7g)

